# Non-Immigrant Visa



## howie444 (May 7, 2012)

Dear all
I have posted many times on here and have always been helped, many thanks. I need a little advice if anyone can help again.

I am hopefully retiring in Chiang Mai when I am 50yrs (Oct 2014). I have visited Thailand many many times, the last time December last year. 

If I were to travel to Chiang Mai at the end of 2013 on a Non-Immigrant ED Visa, would this allow me to stay for 12 months. If I were to enrol at the CMU on a language course for 12 months, is there any minimum amount of hrs you have to study to obtain this visa, as this course only has 6hrs per week. But at the same time I could enrol at the AUA which is 10hrs per week, therefore study at both venues.

I was going to wait and study when I retire at 50yrs but now have the opportunity to arrive at the end of 2013.

Any advice would be great, as I am just cautious I have missed something.

Many thanks

Howie


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK an ED-visa will be issued if:
- your age is between 16 and xxxx
- you are going to study at an educational institute approved and accredited by the Thai MoE. 
- your study includes 180-200 hours per year or 4 hours per week

Most Embassies Consulates will issue a 3 month - single entry ED-visa which gives you the opportunity to take care of extensions with the help of your school (90 day-extensions or 12 month-extensions depending on school and immigration office). 
If you are able to obtain a multiple entry on year visa you only have to report every 90 days.


----------



## TrangDoan (Mar 13, 2013)

- If you apply for 1 year ED visa, on arrival you will be permitted to stay for 90 days and then with a document provided by the school you will be extended your stay every 90 days at the local immigration office for the duration of the course. The extensions costs 1,900 Baht
- You will need to study 180 lessons, at least 4 lessons/week. We have two options: 2 days/ week for 2 lessons or 1 day/week for 4 lessons. Online course is also an advantage if you don't have time to attend the class.
- Age for students entitled ED visa is between 12 to 99


----------

